

Options for dropping out of modern life (2010) - willemmerson
http://ask.metafilter.com/144952/Options-for-dropping-out-of-modern-life

======
lutusp
> Options for dropping out of modern life? I'm bored with it. My only
> requirement is having internet access (preferably on my laptop).

Internet access, laptop, somewhere to plug the laptop in, and a way to shelter
it from the elements -- as well as its owner?

Hilarious. Translation: "I'm not really interested in dropping out of modern
life."

